# Favorite Stephen King Book?



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

I finally started reading the Dark Tower series... the last of the major works of Stephen King I have yet to read. Didn't love Gunslinger but have been told Drawing of the Three and especially Waste Lands are excellent. Excited to start Drawing of the Three this weekend. This got me to thinking... what are your favorite King titles? Mine are Carrie, The Shining, Misery, Pet Sematary, It, The Stand, and Bag of Bones. I also really loved Under the Dome. And I'm excited for his new doorstopper coming out this fall about the JFK assassination! What about all of you? And would you agree that the seven-book-series Dark Tower is worth reading if you're a major King fan??


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

I like a lot of his books, but my favourite was his Dark Tower series. If I have to choose one single book, then I guess I would choose The Stand. Or Pet Sematary. No, Misery. Aw heck, I don't know!


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I have several favorites:

The Stand
The Shining
Graveyard Shift
The Mist


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Cell


----------



## knmburton (May 8, 2011)

1. The Talisman 
2. The Stand
3. Tommyknockers
4. The Dark Tower series


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

1. IT
2. The Shining
3. The Dark Tower series
4. I like them all. LOL.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The Shining. So much better than the movie.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'll have to go with _On Writing_, since it's the only book of his I was able to make myself finish (and still I skimmed over some of the autobiographical stuff).


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Mine is 'Salem's Lot.


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Misery.  It's the only one that didn't go off on a tangent about 3/4 of the way through, making the rest of the book unbelievable.

I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Will Granger (Apr 12, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I'll have to go with _On Writing_, since it's the only book of his I was able to make myself finish (and still I skimmed over some of the autobiographical stuff).


I use On Writing with my high school AP Composition class. My students got hooked by his voice in the biographical section, and then they paid attention to his advice on writing in the later sections about writing.

Will Granger


----------



## Will Granger (Apr 12, 2011)

knmburton said:


> 1. The Talisman
> 2. The Stand
> 3. Tommyknockers
> 4. The Dark Tower series


Not many people seem to know _The Talisman_, but I also think it is his best. It is great to see that someone else agrees with me on it!

Will Granger


----------



## GraceKrispy (Mar 28, 2011)

The ones that come immediately to mind are: Graveyard Shift, Salem's Lot, The Dark Half, and the books he wrote as Richard Bachman. Oh, and It.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, man, picking just one would be hard to do. 

Probably _It_, with _The Stand_ and _'Salem's Lot_ tied for second.

There are a couple I didn't care for when I read them, but then got the audio version and found them a LOT better. When I read them a second time (because I'd liked the audio so much), I found them excellent. Go figure. _Insomnia_ and _Bag of Bones_ are outstanding audiobooks.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd have to go with Salems Lot, although Cujo rocked my world as well.

Don't care for many of his recent novels.


----------



## A K Smith (Feb 15, 2011)

It and The Stand are my favorites of his older work.  More recently, the collections Hearts in Atlantis and Full Dark, No Stars (he has become my favorite short story writer, though he wasn't before).

The Dark Tower series is definitely worth reading.  My favorites there are Wizard and Glass and Wolves of the Calla, two of the best westerns ever.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

'Salem's Lot.

Also the Bachman books and Night Shift.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I am one of those rarities, a King fan who is not fond of The Stand. *insert my usual whine about the weak ending*

I'm not sure I could list ONE as a favorite. _Carrie_, _The Shining_, , _'Salem's Lot_, _Tommyknockers_.

But my all-time favorite may well be non-fiction: _On Writing_. I recommend it to people who aren't even writers because it is an amazing book whether you want to be a writer or not.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio (Oct 26, 2010)

I like his newest, FULL DARK, NO STARS. It is made of up four short (ha ha) stories, and I loved how contemporary and unputdownable it is, especially for women!


----------



## Michele Scott (Jan 28, 2011)

"On Writing" is wonderful and I was so happy when my son who is in a junior in high school has it on his English reading list for this year as required! 
My favorites are actually "Firestarter," and I also loved "Cujo."


----------



## Laura Ruby (Feb 22, 2011)

Arthur Slade said:


> The Shining. So much better than the movie.


Yes, this.

My favorite books are probably THE SHINING and MISERY. I'm also very fond of some of his shorter fiction, "The Boogeyman" from Nightshift, and "The Long Walk" from one of the Bachman books.

-- Laura


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd say The Stand is my fave, unless you want to include his non-fiction works -- On Writing and Danse Macabre. We just got back from vacation and listened to the audio version of Duma Key while in the car. Being that it runs 21 hours, we still have a couple hours to go. Have to say it really made the miles fly by though and my husband and I would laugh at the same lines or murmur a simultaneous "oh no!"

Stephen King tends to get really awesome covers that actually tie in with the story -- particularly the original covers for Desperation and The Regulators, which tied together and really contained clever nods to the story. Duma Key had the same thing. I'd had the hardcover forever, unread, and has seen the cover countless times. After having actually LISTENED to the book, the cover is now great in all the small details.


----------



## Dave_White (May 3, 2011)

IT completely freaked me out.  I could picture Pennywise creeping up behind me.  Didn't help that when I was a kid, I was deathly afraid of clowns.  I came to the book--and King--rather late.  I read it right after 9/11 when I needed to get away from the gritty realistic crime stuff I was reading.  Just out of college, still living with my parents.  It was early fall when I hit... IT, and I remember my dad loved to have the windows open.  One night everyone was out and I was reading by myself... a gust of wind must have come through the house and rattled stuff.  I FREAKED OUT.  Great writer.

-Dave


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Stand.

But Salem's Lot was scary.  And The Mist was very good, except they made an awful movie out of it.


----------



## spex.kowalski (May 10, 2011)

"It" completely terrified me.  To this day I think about the paper boat making its way toward the...sewer.


----------



## Laura Ruby (Feb 22, 2011)

The first-three quarters of IT was unbelievably terrifying.  The last quarter was just unbelievable.  : )))

-- Laura


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The Stand.
It.
The Shining.

I liked Dolores Claiborne, too--very different. Green Mile (the movie) was awesome, as was Stand By Me. Hearts In Atlantic...Gosh, so many.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

For me, his best will always be The Shining.  However, his Dark Tower series ties almost all of his other novels together.  

I just read he is releasing an 8th DT books.  It will take place before the 7th book in the series.  

He also teased a sequel to The Shining called Doctor Sleep.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My favorite would have to be The Stand.  But, it's closely followed by It, The Shining, Pet Semetary, The Eyes of the Dragon, Needful Things....  Oh, I give up.... I LOVE Stephen King books!!


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

The Green Mile along with the movie!


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm a sucker for mean, monstrous vampires.

_'Salem's Lot_ did it for me. I liked_ Pet Sematary_, too, but it was a bit long at points.


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 23, 2011)

The Stand
Misery
Deloris Claiborn
Rose Madder (which i read was actually his least favorite book. I wonder why? It was weird but the villain was so hilarious   )
Pet Cemetary

I haven't read the Dark tower series yet. I doubt I could like it anymore then "The Stand" that book was EPIC!


----------



## Ka-tet (May 10, 2011)

I have to go with the Drawing of the Three, I could read it over and over again....well and the whole Dark Tower serious really/


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

I read The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon today. I have to say I certainly think it's one of his best.


----------



## Gregorythompson (Mar 1, 2011)

Hands down, _Lisey's Story_. Anyone else like that book? I thought it was a sad story and very well-written.


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

Gregorythompson said:


> Hands down, _Lisey's Story_. Anyone else like that book? I thought it was a sad story and very well-written.


I didn't think it was terrible, but the whole _P.S. I Love you_ vibe left me a little cold.


----------



## PortableHal (Dec 24, 2010)

*Salem's Lot*, by far. I'm still waiting for the sequel.

Then *The Stand*. I'm still waiting for the sequel.

Then *The Shining*. Yeah, I know these are all oldies but, then, so am I.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

The Stand was terrific and if I love the book, the longer the better! Recently, I agree with you...Under the Dome was good!


----------



## alan nayes (Jan 11, 2011)

THE SHINING and THE STAND.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd have to go with The Stand if I had to name one.

I've always enjoyed re-reading Carrie, though - it's short and punchy!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

The Green Mile & Pet Sematary.

-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## VanillaEps (May 5, 2010)

Based on the suggestions from this thread, I just downloaded The Duma Key.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm really enjoying Under the Dome.


----------



## Guy James (May 2, 2011)

Cycle of the Werewolf for me, although I feel it's somewhat forgotten and underrated. I love what a quick read it is. 

Eyes of the Dragon I will have to reread, I read it too many years ago but I remember loving it...and now that I'm reminded of it, it's added to my list.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

Christine or It. I like It because it's so close to Beowulf's Grendel.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd forgotten about Pet. There's some real creepy passages in there. Certainly one of his best.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

My favorites are *It* and *The Shining*. Still haven't read the Dark Tower series, though.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just love that this question asks about our favorite *book* - singular - and most of us have a hard time narrowing it down to three favorites... or six.... This discussion is great... it has reminded me of SK's books I need to re-read.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I've certainly ready many of his that I enjoyed a great deal.

I did try Gunslinger (Dark Tower 1), but couldn't get into it. 

Salem's Lot is another corker!


----------



## PMCrawford (May 9, 2011)

Definitely The Running Man and The Long Walk. The way the books were so dark and told the story "just as it happened" really got to me.

Also, Stephen King mentions in On Writing that he's not satisfied with the way it came out (because he thinks he plotted it too much instead of letting the characters "discover" what happens in the story), but I really liked Insomnia. I thought it was a touching book with a lot of touching themes.

Duma Key was also really good. Not like his normal stories, but again, I found it to be very thoughtful.

I'm having trouble picking just one...


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually, On Writing is also a very good read.

Both his retelling of how he built his career and his opinions on how to tackle writing a novel are illuminating and entertaining.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Definitely IT. Total powerhouse of a book, even if the end is a bit wonky.

The Talisman is a close second, mainly because I identified strongly with the protagonist as I was around the same age at the time I read it. Plus it ended with a submachine gun battle against werewolves. Ohhhhh, that was 12 year old goodness!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

My favorites are _On Writing_ - I read it when it first came out and loved it! - and _Salem's Lot_.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Am I a complete philistine if I say "The Bachman Books?"


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmmm... I'd have to say _THE STAND_, _SALEM'S LOT_, _THE GREEN MILE_, _ON WRITING_, and _UNDER THE DOME_. I know a lot of SK fans don't care for the last of my picks, but I thought it rocked. It had an epic quality that reminded me of _THE STAND_.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

The Green Mile and The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## David Samuel (May 19, 2011)

Brian,

I was they same way about The Gunslinger.  I read it and wasn't crazy about it...thought it was OK.  I never understood what the big deal that everyone made about the Dark Tower Series, and after having read King for over twenty years, it wasn't until a few years ago that I finally read the whole Dark Tower series.  I reread The Gunslinger and liked it better that time, but when I read The Drawing Of The Three, I finally understood what all the fuss was about.  I love the entire series, but my favorites out of the series are:  The Drawing Of The Three, Wizard and Glass, and Wolves of the Calla.

Not counting The Dark Tower series, my favorite Stephen King is The Stand.

I kind of envy you reading the Dark Tower series for the first time!


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm almost done with Drawing of the Three and am loving it WAY more than the first one. I definitely now have the interest i was hoping for in the next five books. I'm also excited to read Full Dark, No Stars, which I just picked up the other day. Everyone has said they're really strong, contemporary stories, and that's exactly now, after the fun fantasy of Drawing of the Three, what I want to read from King. 

And did I mention ON WRITING in my original post? That book has helped me in more ways as a writer than any other non-fiction book about writing. Love it love it love it.


----------



## brianspringer13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Depends on my mood. Have lots of good memories from many of his books. But ultimately I have to say The Shining is my favorite. I actually read it long after I'd read most of his other stuff and there is just something about his style back in the early days. 

Second would have to be It. The first huge book I ever read and only one of his books I've read three times. Once every 7 years or so. Structurally it's just amazing.

And unlike most of his fans, I actually dug The Gunslinger more than the rest of the Dark Tower series. 

Springer


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

The Stand

It
Needful Things
Dark Tower series
The Talisman
Misery
The Green Mile


----------



## davmillh (Mar 31, 2011)

My favorite is The Stand. 
I've read it a few times over the years.


----------



## mmgurung (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmmm. _Thinner_, Dolores Clairborne  or On Writing. Thinner was scary...but not so scary I had to stop reading it. That has happened with probably a third of King books I've tried to read. I've gotten through quite a few, though. LOL. With the lights on! On Writing was a great book - I picked it up for the writing advice but fell in love with it because of the biographical tidbits - if you want to know more about King give that one a try.

The last one I tried to read but got too scared was with Full Dark, No Stars. I started the story about the married couple and the guy who ends up not being who he seemed to be. (Don't want to reveal too much to those more courageous.)

- Michelle


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

The only one I have ever read is The Stand.  I liked it, but it was a LONG time ago....wonder if I should try another one.

I saw The Langoliers and for some reason liked it, but not sure the book would be good.

Other than seeing The Shining (is there anyone that DIDN'T see that movie?) that's all of my King experience.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

The Stand


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I like The Stand's epic nature, while Carrie is good because it's so short and punchy. Salem's Lot and Pet are quite creepy and suspenseful. Such an easy to read author.


----------



## M. Wayne Miller Illustration (May 22, 2011)

First off, I will establish my credentials: I am a Constant Reader (those who know, can rest assured I know what I am talking about). The rest, I am guessing, will not be bothering with this thread in the first place. Regarding the topic, here is my response: outside of The dark Tower, which stands alone as the best SK series as well as the best overall, period, I have three King works which are the best of the best. They are IT, The Shining, and Pet Sematary. Beyond that, they are various levels of spectacular, with my least favorite (though by no means bad) being Gerald's Game and Bag of Bones. I tend to like the psychological horror less, and ghost stories, while supernatural, are not fantastical enough for me. Of his recent works, Under the Dome was really good, though I do plan to read it again when I am up to it. Talk about a major reading effort to make it through that brick! My first Kindle book by King was, of course, UR, which surprised me with its subject matter (which I won't spoil in case there is one of you who has not read it yet), and was freakin' awesome!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Cell is my favorite Stephen King Book. I've read it three times!


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great thread - added several to my TBR pile


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

The Stand.

My all-time favorite book.

I've pretty  much moved on from King's books (not a horror fan) but he tells an excellent story, period. I have Under the Dome on my K to read....maybe it will 'rekindle' King for me.....

(har har har)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't read a Stephen King novel in years; horror's not really my favorite genre, but I did read The Dead Zone way back in the day, and really enjoyed it. It was good story telling. His collection of stories, I think called Skeleton Crew, was really good too. The thing about King that I don't like is the way he ends some of his stories. I didn't like the ending of The Mist, for example.


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Stephen King is one of my favorite authors and certainly prefer his earlier novels. Always remember the impact it had on me the first time I read "It". I also loved "The Stand," "Salem's Lot" and others like The Running Man and The Long Walk.

And of course "On writing," a great handbook for all who want to write.


----------



## Michael Cargill (Sep 12, 2011)

I seem to be alone in that I liked The Tommyknockers but didn't like The Dark Tower or Gunslinger stories.

The Stand was nifty but I really enjoyed Hearts in Atlantis - the four stories linked together quite nicely.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

For SK fans/readers who don't want to read horror, I can recommend _Bag of Bones_


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Based on the # of times read, The Long Walk would be #1.  Also, IT, Bag of Bones, and The Mist are a close #2.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The Mist is a great short novel.  Almost time for me to re-read it as I tend to read it every year around Halloween.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Thinner. 

I may be going out a limb here, but I think that book is perfectly paced.  It's tight.

It's pretty offensive, and I could do without the references to suburban Connecticut, but at least he didn't stick himself into the storyline.

I know his longer works have more fans, but a doorstopper is much easier to write than a short thriller.

I also have a soft spot in my heart for Duma Key. 

I was disappointed in Stephen King for a while.  But Duma Key made me a fan again.


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Without a doubt, Eyes of the Dragon!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I loved "Misery." I fell off a treadmill while reading it!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

I just finished _Full Dark, No Stars _ and holy crap it is good ! It was very reminiscent of his earlier works. I read it in two days, could not put it down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Dead Zone.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Been a SK fan for a lot of years. I loved the Dark Tower series, Insomnia, Pet Cemetery, Needful Things, actually the only ones I didn't care for much were Christine, Cujo, and I wasn't wild about Dream Catcher. But if I had to pick one and couldn't even flirt with the idea of a second, it would have to be The Stand.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still, after all these decades and so many novels, it has to be _Salem's Lot_. The way the vampire uses the personal grievances of the townsfolk to further his ends is pure genius, and gives a wholly human dimension to what might otherwise have been rather standard horror fare. One of King's greatest strengths is his ability to chronicle the lives of ordinary people in his part of the world, and I think that critics in later years will come to see that.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

VincentHobbes said:


> Without a doubt, Eyes of the Dragon!


It's been a long time, but I agree. I have to read it again.


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

IT and THE STAND. Love those books.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

Todd Young said:


> Misery. It's the only one that didn't go off on a tangent about 3/4 of the way through, making the rest of the book unbelievable.
> 
> I'm not a big fan.


Yes, I have to agree that some of his books do go off on a tangent and many of the endings have left me quite disappointed. I also agree that Misery was a great book. I found it quite unique and fresh at the time and the 'hobbling' has remained in my mind forever. The Green Mile was a good read too. I hated the movie though. Salems Lot was OK for me too.


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Patricia said:


> It's been a long time, but I agree. I have to read it again.


I think it's one of his most under-rated books. Amazing storytelling!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

John Blackport said:


> Thinner.
> 
> I may be going out a limb here, but I think that book is perfectly paced. It's tight.
> 
> ...


I recently listened to the audio of Duma Key (which is AMAZING, BTW. John Slattery does the narration and is just perfect. I especially loved his Wireman voice) and I have to say that it's up there with Bag of Bones, which is my favorite King book. Really good stuff.


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Glen Krisch said:


> Based on the # of times read, The Long Walk would be #1. Also, IT, Bag of Bones, and The Mist are a close #2.


I would say The Long Walk is my #2....what a great story.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I've read several of SK's books and watched most of his films. They scare the pee-waddles out of me. While reading ON WRITING, I felt compassion for the little boy Stephen and his family. I laughed when he received his first big money and splurged on a hair dryer for his wife Tabby. He is a living legend.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

THE SHINING for me.


----------



## Marata Eros (Jul 23, 2011)

_Under the Dome _was fantastic! I about balled when it was done


----------



## Iowagirl (Jul 17, 2011)

The Stand, Salem's Lot, Thinner, Pet Semetary (although that one scared the crap out of me). I also love Night Shift, the collection of short stories. 

Tracey


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I may be in the minority I don't know, but I LOVED LOVED "The Green Mile" and the movie as well


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

mistyd107 said:


> I may be in the minority I don't know, but I LOVED LOVED "The Green Mile"


Some of King's best work.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

The Stand and The Mist.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Salem's Lot. Didn't like Misery and swore off King after Pet Sematary. The Shining was good. I'm glad I read it before I saw the movie.


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> Salem's Lot. Didn't like Misery and swore off King after Pet Sematary. The Shining was good. I'm glad I read it before I saw the movie.


Why didn't you like Pet Sematary?


----------



## thaliafrost (Sep 16, 2011)

I love horror and gothic. My favorite King novel is Pet Sematary. The whole premise as well as the desperation of a parent losing a child to something terrible makes me shiver. That books feels so real somehow.

~Thalia

_sorry, no self promotion outside the book bazaar. _


----------



## Dan Ames (Feb 8, 2011)

THE STAND - the original.


----------



## Robert S. Wilson (Jul 21, 2011)

Just because it was the first book that ever really hit me when I read it at 15 I would have to say Roadwork. Still one of my most favorite books of all time!


----------



## Miss Laura (Jul 27, 2011)

Love Stephen King. My favorite is IT, and I love the DT series. It is definitely worth reading - multiple times! Another favorite of mine is Bag of Bones, such an incredible story. Any short story or novella collection is great, too. Have read very few books of his that I did not enjoy.


----------



## Joseph DiFrancesco (Aug 1, 2011)

I would have to say Pet Sematary.


----------



## dggass (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll go with Salem's Lot (first book I read of his oh way back ...well) ... IT and The Stand

I'm a huge King fan, even when he was writing as Richard Bachman.


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

Another vote for Salem's Lot. It still creeps me out to think about! I also love Tommyknockers. I used to re-read that about once a month when I was a teenager (although in secret, because my parents didn't want me reading that kind of thing. I had to hide my King books under my bed).


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

The Stand was an outstanding novel. I've still yet to read Shawshank Redemption, eventhough it's my favorite movie.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

VincentHobbes said:


> Some of King's best work.


Referring to _The Green Mile_, I read them in the paperback series, thankfully after they were all out. Couldn't have waited between releases for that one to finish!


----------



## yingko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Coincidentally, I did my blog on Stephen King this week (anybody interested in looking it up can go to my profile, then to my webpage and find it on the stream on that page). My favorite was actually the Skeleton Crew short story anthology, as it was the first of his work I read. From there I went for The Dead Zone and Misery, which are my favorites still. I liked It and The Green Mile too, but didn't care for Tommyknockers.
Cheers,
Howard


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting, so many love this one: IT is a hardcover brick on my shelf that I know I read, but remember very little of. Was there a clown?

Besides my all-time favorite book, The Stand, I also really liked The Shining, Salem's Lot, and Misery, Shawshank. The Dead Zone was very good too. And Carrie...the man is just a great story teller. I know I write this all the time, but I dont even like horror. 

I have Under the Dome waiting (on my K!). And just found Cell tucked away on a shelf that hasnt been read. I probably havent read one of his books (except a re-read of The Stand) in 15 yrs.


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

robertk328 said:


> Referring to _The Green Mile_, I read them in the paperback series, thankfully after they were all out. Couldn't have waited between releases for that one to finish!


Ha! No kidding.....me too


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

I've read so many of his books, it's hard to even remember them all to pick a favorite. The one that I always go back and re-read is Gerald's Game, so I guess that would be my favorite. It creeps me out just thinking about it.


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

The Stand!  The Stand!  The Stand!

But I love so many of his.  That man is just terrific.  I love his magazine column, as well.


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

RedTash said:


> The Stand! The Stand! The Stand!
> 
> But I love so many of his. That man is just terrific. I love his magazine column, as well.


Wha? What magazine column?


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

Do I have to pick just one?? I can't.

The Eyes of The Dragon and Wizard and Glass are my two favorites. ALthough, I really enjoyed the entire Gunslinger series with the exception of Wastelands, just because it draaaaaaaaaags...


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Trying Salem's Lot based on some posts here. Passing time til 11/22/63 is available


----------



## J. Tanner (Aug 22, 2011)

Salem's Lot is the only one that I hung on to a copy of, so probably that.

I also enjoyed The Running Man from Bachman Books compilation quite a bit--the film is an adaptation of the tag line I think more than the book.

But there are too many I wish I'd read before seeing the film versions. While a book can get me excited about seeing a version of that story on film, generally the reverse is not true--good or bad I generally lose all interest in reading it after that. I keep getting told YOU MUST READ MISERY! or whatever one someone is shocked I never read and I just can't bring myself to do so when there are stories out there that I don't know the end of.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

King breaks down into 3 categories for me.

To be scared:
-The Shining.
-Pet Cemetery.
-The Dark Half
-It
-Duma Key

To be disturbed:
-Cell
-Thinner
-Full Dark, No Stars
-The Stand
-Under The Dome
-Misery
-Gerald's Game

To be moved:
-The Green Mile
-The Body
-On Writing (the bio part)
-Hearts in Atlantis

I'm sure I'm forgetting more than a few.


----------



## Tracy Sharp (Jul 13, 2011)

Ooooh tough one. I'm a big fan of his older books. I think it would be a close pick between Christine and It. But I love all the older books. Delores Claiborne was fantastic, and I loved The Deadzone too. Creepiest had to be Pet Samatary for me. My mother and I went to see that one in the theaters and it totally freaked her out for months


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, so happy to see this board really flourishing! Well I finished Drawing of the Three, liked it way more than Gunslinger, still thought it was a bit slow though. I'm going to start reading Waste Lands shortly, don't know if I'll start it before or after I read King's newest doorstopper about the JFK assassination. But happy to know there are many, many more King titles I have yet to read, even if they're mostly just in the Dark Tower series.


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

christianmarie said:


> Wha? What magazine column?


Christian, he wrote a column for EW. After I posted this, I went to look it up, and it appears he's not writing it anymore. While it was alive and well, it was the BEST. His opinions on other books, entertainment, etc. Just love Uncle Steve.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

robertk328 said:


> Trying Salem's Lot based on some posts here. Passing time til 11/22/63 is available


Switched to The Shining that became available at my local library for Kindle lending since I was only just starting SL. Over 50% through and really like this one!


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

RedTash said:


> Christian, he wrote a column for EW. After I posted this, I went to look it up, and it appears he's not writing it anymore. While it was alive and well, it was the BEST. His opinions on other books, entertainment, etc. Just love Uncle Steve.


Man, sure wish I'd known about that.


----------



## Ben Dobson (Mar 27, 2011)

The Stand and The Dark Tower series up to Wizard and Glass (before he writes himself in, that was weird).

I'm not big on straight horror and the like, so I prefer the stuff where he goes in a different direction


----------



## sheilarlamb (Aug 9, 2011)

Just started re-reading Eye of the Dragon (which I haven't read since teenage years) - I like the fairy tale side of things


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Have to go with some of the classics:

1. The Stand
2. Misery
3. Cujo

I listened to Dolores Claiborne on audiocassette several years ago and remember that the combination of story and the woman narrator made for one of the most riveting audio experiences I've ever had. Wish I could remember who the narrator was!


----------



## evanlavine (Oct 4, 2011)

I really loved Bag of Bones and Insomnia. Insomnia at first frustrated me and then by the middle I loved it. Same for Lisey's Story. I think King tapped in the Human Emotion mostly in The Green Mile.


----------



## Matt Heppe (Oct 5, 2011)

_The Shining. _

It scared the hell out of me. Of course I couldn't stop reading it, so I was up till 3AM scared out of my wits.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Dead Zone, Green Mile, Dreamcatcher, Tommyknockers . . .


----------



## sal79parody (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd have to go with Pet Semetary. He really nailed the ending on that one.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't decide; probably Salem's Lot, but definitely not Pet Sematary or Misery. Too, too depressing. Maybe The Shining or Cujo. Like I said, I can't decide.


----------



## Robert Appleton (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought Duma Key was brilliant until the final act. Such an offbeat, haunting narrative and then...a bad episode of Goosebumps (the children's paranormal TV show). 

The Mist would have to be my favourite. It's short, observant and packs a punch.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

The Stand, Different Seasons, Skeleton Crew, It, The Dead Zone, The Shining, Salem's Lot, The Dark Tower Series, Night Shift, Needful Things.

Oh, you said ONE. I can't pick just one.


----------



## james_fleming3 (Oct 10, 2011)

_On Writing_ is my favorite because I learned a great deal and gained confidence in my own reading. Stephen's "Muse" is fascinating.


----------



## N S Cooke (Sep 27, 2011)

I prefer the older stuff - The Stand, Pet Cemetery, IT. But my_ all time_ favourite, is MISERY. I'm finding the newer stuff a bit too, psychedelic or trancy. For example the end scene of ROSE MADDER in the cupboard, it was a bit too Wizard of OZ for me.

But I'm definitely a fan, and I'll always go back for me - I've got BAG OF BONES on my shelf ready to read. Any good?


----------



## JamesHutchings (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the novella collection _Different Seasons_ (the one with _Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption_, _Apt Pupil_ and _The Body_ in it).

I find that I lose interest in most of his novels about 2/3 of the way through, once he's set up / explained the situation and only the resolution is left.


----------



## KerriWoodThomson (Sep 26, 2011)

_Different Seasons_ includes four short novellas that became Shawshank Redemption, Act Pupil, Stand by Me (The Body) and The Breathing Method. Apt Pupil probably remains one of the most disturbing stories I've ever read.


----------



## Thomas D. Taylor (Oct 12, 2011)

I haven't read his whole cannon, but out of what I have read:

Favorite short story: "Jerusalem's Lot"
Favroite novella: "The Mist"
Favorite novel: "Bag of Bones"

Least favorite novel: "Insomnia"

AS Richard Bachman:

Favorite novella: "The Long Walk"


----------



## KealanPatrick (Sep 5, 2010)

Damn near everything he's written (with the notable exception of INSOMNIA, which unfortunately proved to be the cure for that very affliction.) Most recently, I was blown away by FULL DARK, NO STARS.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I've read the 7 books of _*The Dark Tower * _ series 5 times. I love them. I also loved _*The Stand*_. I've read most of King's output.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mcalvani (Jul 9, 2011)

Pet Cemetery
Salem's Lot
It

I don't like too much his latest books. The same happened to me with Anne Rice.


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

I love King's more tightly written fiction, like The Gunslinger and Pet Sematary. My favorite book of his is probably On Writing, though.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

It's a tossup between The Stand, Salem's Lot, and The Mist. I've read each of them more times than I can count.


----------



## Tim Greaton (Sep 8, 2011)

When it first came out, "The Stand" was my favorite. But I think now "Duma Key" might be the top of my list. It's a book with a clear identity and a consistent tension that draws the reader right to the end. Very well done with an organic ending. "The Cell" would have been my favorite, but Stephen resorted to one of his "pull a supernatural rabbit" to end it, and it completely ruined the story.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tim Greaton said:


> When it first came out, "The Stand" was my favorite. But I think now "Duma Key" might be the top of my list. It's a book with a clear identity and a consistent tension that draws the reader right to the end. Very well done with an organic ending. "The Cell" would have been my favorite, but Stephen resorted to one of his "pull a supernatural rabbit" to end it, and it completely ruined the story.


Duma Key seems to be recurring theme here - will have to make sure it's on my TBR list.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

The Dark Tower series
From a Buick 8
It
The Stand
The Mist

Of course "The Mist" is short story, not a novel.  Frank Darabont ruined it with that terrible movie.  I also liked "The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon" much more than I thought I might.


----------



## N S Cooke (Sep 27, 2011)

It's always been 'MISERY' for me - I like the early stuff. I'm reading 'BAG OF BONES' at the moment and loving it. I see from above, 'PET CEMETARY' is popular and it's been 20 years since I read it - I think it's coming out the shed for another read. That one's a heartstring puller.


----------



## Miss Laura (Jul 27, 2011)

Just finished reading The Plant. I wish King would finish it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I know I've answered this earlier in the thread, but I just re-read it, for the first time in at least 15 yrs....the _looonnnggg _ version 

All the better now that it was light as a feather on my K3! The Stand. It's my favorite book, period.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

VincentHobbes said:


> Ha! No kidding.....me too


me three lol I then bought the hardback edition and recently purchased the kindle version may need to reread it again very soon


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Has anyone picked up a copy of 11/22/63 yet?? I just walked in to Barnes & Noble to find a huge stack of these doorstoppers. Just two years after Under the Dome, we have a new ginormous King novel! Woo hoo!!


----------



## GregSisco (Oct 23, 2011)

I love Stephen King's short stories. I don't read his novels very often, but I jump on it every time he releases a new short or a compilation. I feel like he writes one excellent story for every two mediocre stories, so I won't commit to his novels very often but, man, the short stories are like candy to me. I loved Everything's Eventual and Just After Sunset.


----------



## Rainha (Sep 20, 2010)

I haven't read most of his recent books, past Desperation and the Regulators, though if I can take them out from the library on my Kindle, I'm more likely to give them a shot.  I love almost all of his older books, but I really love the not quite horror stories, like Different Seasons and The Bachman Books.  The Dark Tower series is my absolute favorite, though.  The last few got a bit weird, but I'm too invested in the story to not like them.  The Gunslinger is my absolute favorite, which seems to be unusual even among Dark Tower fans.


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

I just finished Duma Key and it was fantastic! Now I'm reading Lisey's Story...different kind of book but am enjoying it so far.


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

The Dark Tower series is really good. The Drawing of the Three was my favorite one in that series. I love a bunch of his books; The Stand is awesome. I have to say though that my favorite Stephen King book of all time is The Talisman. That is just one incredible story!!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

brianrowe said:


> Has anyone picked up a copy of 11/22/63 yet?? I just walked in to Barnes & Noble to find a huge stack of these doorstoppers. Just two years after Under the Dome, we have a new ginormous King novel! Woo hoo!!


I have to be mentally prepared to take on such a task, lol. I'm hoping to get to it shortly. I've heard mixed things about the book.


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

I must get my copy of King's new book asap. I read THE STAND when it came out in the '70's and was hooked for life. I've read nearly everything of his and always became totally immersed. I thought The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon was quite a departure for him, but became thoroughly engaged in it.

All in all, I wanted to write THE STAND. Um, no, I mean MISERY, er, that is I really wanted to write CUJO, no, NEEDFUL THINGS, I mean THE SHINING...
oh shucks, I'm just a Stephen King wannabe!!


----------



## emmameade83 (Nov 14, 2011)

The Stand is my favourite.  I read the uncut edition first when I was a teenager and loved it. Books and films about surviving an apocalypse always interest me.  I heard theyr'e making a new movie of this?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Currently reading his latest one.  It's pretty good so far, and has me hooked.  Wayyyy too early to rank it among my favorites, however.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

VincentHobbes said:


> I have to be mentally prepared to take on such a task, lol. I'm hoping to get to it shortly. I've heard mixed things about the book.


I've heard nothing but good things and about 35% through it, I'm really enjoying it. It's not as big of a task as some that are only marginally longer. IT which is 200 more pages took me longer to get to 35% than this one and I loved it. This one is "smoother", and IT ranks among many King readers as a favorite, so I'm not putting it down at all - anyone who has read both feel the same?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

robertk328 said:


> I've heard nothing but good things and about 35% through it, I'm really enjoying it. It's not as big of a task as some that are only marginally longer. IT which is 200 more pages took me longer to get to 35% than this one and I loved it. This one is "smoother", and IT ranks among many King readers as a favorite, so I'm not putting it down at all - anyone who has read both feel the same?


It's weird, I read IT and dont remember a thing about it (yet I remember many of his early works very clearly). I remember a clown...that's about it. It seemed to make no impression on me at all. It may have been one of the last of his that I read before kind of moving on (& part of the reason). Until I bought Under the Dome (unread so far), I dont think I'd read any of his since Gerald's Game or Dolores Claiborne. He just kinda lost me. Not sure why.


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

robertk328 said:


> I've heard nothing but good things and about 35% through it, I'm really enjoying it. It's not as big of a task as some that are only marginally longer. IT which is 200 more pages took me longer to get to 35% than this one and I loved it. This one is "smoother", and IT ranks among many King readers as a favorite, so I'm not putting it down at all - anyone who has read both feel the same?


Well, you've convinced me. I'll probably start reading it this week.


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

robertk328 said:


> I've heard nothing but good things and about 35% through it, I'm really enjoying it. It's not as big of a task as some that are only marginally longer. IT which is 200 more pages took me longer to get to 35% than this one and I loved it. This one is "smoother", and IT ranks among many King readers as a favorite, so I'm not putting it down at all - anyone who has read both feel the same?


Definitely found the same thing. I average about 3000 kindle "locations" per day when I'm reading, but with this book I raced through it - finished it in two days. I thought it was awesome from beginning to end, it really grabs you. The narrative voice is one of King's best in this one, I think.


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Love just about everything written by SK, but if I had to pick one it would be "IT". "Nightmares and Dreamscapes" for short stories.


----------



## wordsmithjts (Nov 14, 2011)

My favorite SK book is definitely Salems Lot. It's one of the most exciting horror stories I have ever read. I love vampire tales and this has to be the best one I've come across in Literature (since Dracula of course). SK was definitely influenced by Dracula for this story but his take on that taleis very original. The book is fast paced and the characters are very believable.
I also love how SK took the classic elements of the vampire monster and added a few twists of his own, such as the ability to fly without changing into a bat. 
I read this book at least once a year and not only is it my favorite Stephen King novel but it may be my favorite novel period.


----------



## evanlavine (Oct 4, 2011)

I am absolutely loving the new King book - there are some nice surprises in there that I was not expecting. King once again shows how much he loves his characters and it is good to see some of them again. I can't say that this is my favorite but it is highly addictive, fun and has the potential to be one of his best books in recent years.


----------



## Iain Edward Henn (Jan 29, 2011)

A few people here have mentioned "On Writing," I often recommend this one to anyone interested in writing. There's much to learn on the craft of writing, and King's musings on his own experiences are highly entertaining to boot.

I'm going to nominate 'Pet Semetary,' as the most chilling book I've ever read, and likewise the moving, haunting, suspense epic 'The Green Mile.'


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

I have to say he's good because someone who just bought my new (and first) book said parts of it reminded them of "Under the Dome" and that that was a good thing.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I remember looking forward to _Carrie_, because I wanted to see what inspired a publisher to take a risk on a 22-year-old no-name.

_Carrie_ is a writer's manual on building suspense, with no fluff to get in the way. I loved it and learned a ton from it.


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

For me it's a tie between

_Pet Semetary_
_Insomnia_
_Needful Things_

All great books, can't choose which I like the best.

_The Stand_ is a classic and a great novel in its own right, but I don't feel it's his best work.


----------



## Benny Blades (Nov 18, 2011)

I just started 11-22-63, so far so good!


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

For those that enjoyed BAG OF BONES, the A&E mini series starts Sunday (two nights)

http://www.aetv.com/bag-of-bones/


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I've tried twice now to get into Bag of Bones and just can't seem to get into it.

But I loved the Shining and Duma Key. Those are by far my favorites. The Shining was the scariest. Duma Key (I thought) was brilliant for the characterization. I loved the hero struggling to recover and control his anger with his anger management doll. It was funny and touching, and while there were some scary bits, it was more of a character growth story for me.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I haven't read a Stephen King in a while but picked up Bag of Bones because the miniseries is coming up, and I'm really liking it.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Duma Key bored me to tears, but I enjoyed all the early novels and lately he's been returning to form.


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

His book "On Writing" is the single best resource I've ever read about the writing life and profession.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I loved the Dark Tower series, so I'll have to go with the fourth book, _Wizard and Glass_. I enjoy seeing the younger version of Roland and how those events helped to shape him into the man he is for the majority of the series.


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

I started reading King when Carrie was released in paperback.  A friend loaned me his copy and I read it in a day and half.  It expanded my world and showed what a real writer could do.

I would say that my favorite King novels are his earlier works:
'Salems Lot
The Shinning
The Stand

Over the years, these three stand out as his best work in my opinion.  I do enjoy his short stories.

--
RJ Spears


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I've read most of Stephen King's works like the rest of you. It began with Carrie. I read the latest one 11/22/63 recently, a story about Jake Epping going back in time to try to prevent the assassination of John. F. Kennedy, and thought it was a major achievement. Loved it. I was even motivated to write a review on amazon.com Needless to say, another huge fan. I met the author at a writer's conference in London, Eng some years back. To see a photo, if you're interested check out www.joanhallhovey.com/gallery.html What a great experience it was. You fans have probably already seen him with his band *The Remainders* on youtube. Great fun. And he's not a bad singing either.


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone know when King's Shining sequel is coming out? Next year, presumably?


----------



## Iain Edward Henn (Jan 29, 2011)

I've just "turned" the final page on my Kindle edition of his latest, "11/22/63" and it's jumped right to the front of the queue as my favorite Stephen King novel.

I've read several King's, Pet Semetary and The Green Mile being two top of the list favorites. I am, however, a fan of the s/f time-travel sub genre, and "11.22.63," is one of those novels you can get lost in, a great, big, sprawling epic of life, love and loss, and in my view not just one of S.K's best, but one of the all-time best novels of the time-travel and what if?/alternative history genres. I guess you could say I kind of liked it.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

brianrowe said:


> Anyone know when King's Shining sequel is coming out? Next year, presumably?


Hey? *quickly googles*



> The sequel will be called Dr. Sleep, and it will follow The Shining's young protagonist, Danny, 30 years after the incident at the Overlook Hotel. Danny now uses his psychic powers to literally ease the minds of terminally-ill patients in hospice care. Things get twisted when "psychic vampires" show - and Psychic vs. Vampire battle ensues?


But I cant find anyone mentioning a date. According to Wikipedia (that should have an acronym) he finished the first draft in November 2011


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

Probably Christine or maybe It, which is basically a Beowulf story.


----------



## GregSisco (Oct 23, 2011)

I do love The Shining. Like I said, I tend to skip his novels and fawn over his short stories, but The Shining is my favorite novel he has written. Still, I'm not sure about this sequel. I'm worried about that idea.


----------

